# XD 5” tactical vs. 4” Service Model



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have decided that I want to get a 9mm XD but im not sure which one to get im torn between the 5” tactical vs. 4” Service Model


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The 5" would make a great range gun and the 4" would make a good packing piece IMHO.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree with Baldy. It really depends on what you're using it for. If it's going to be range only, than the tac might be the way to go. If you're going to CCW the gun, then you may want the service or even the SC. I carry a XD-40 service almost daily and it works well. But there are times I wish I had a compact model.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would go for the 5"


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

It will be for home defense and a range gun mostly


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Go with the 5 inch


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Bigger is better for a range and home defense gun.


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Bigger is better for a range and home defense gun.


I think so too.


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

I agree... and really the 5" isn't that much different to carry.

I used to pack a 4" Para 1911 chambered for .40

It went into the factory for service for a few weeks and I borrowed my cousins 5" Glock and a 5" Kimber .45 for a while. I really didn't notice a diff and I'm not a very big guy.

The 5" is going to have noticeably less muzzle flip. In a 9mm I don't know if the balance is much different when the clip is loaded, but in a .45 polymer frame the 5" balances better when loaded, IMO.


----------

